# Identify Early Miami frame



## oddball (Jan 15, 2021)

This 20" frame has 1-1/8" tubing, has never had fenders, partial D&J crank set and horizontal head badge holes.

Cliff


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2021)

Better pics of bridges, serial pic, how far apart are badge holes? That head tube looks fairly short which may help. V/r Shawn


----------



## SKPC (Jan 16, 2021)

Have to love the big-tubed frames of yesteryear..  Super cool frame!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2021)

If I were just guessing I'd say Racycle but Miami had other badges with horizontal holes to include Star, Miami, and Latonia among others. I'm not sure if the hole spacing varied on these or they were all the same. If the same you may never know how it was originally badged. If thy are different you may be able to at least narrow it down. I can say for certain it was not a Flying Merkel. V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 16, 2021)

Are the head tube diameters oversized too?
I once had acquired a later Miami-like 20” diamond frame, (with more typical frame components), which also had the widely spaced horizontal badge holes — and a Mead bicycle head badge would fit well.
[Maybe as a temporary option].

I thought that I recently saw a right hand side (r. foot s.?) *D&J* *crank* on an online auction site (headquartered near a bay).


----------



## oddball (Jan 16, 2021)

I'll check for serial #s when I return home though I'm sure that won't help much anyway, I'll sure to measure distancing between head badge holes. I'm pretty sure not FM as well.
Cliff


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2021)

oddball said:


> View attachment 1339976
> I'll check for serial #s when I return home though I'm sure that won't help much anyway, I'll sure to measure distancing between head badge holes. I'm pretty sure not FM as well.
> Cliff



By having head badge holes guarantees this was not a Flying Merkel (Miami built anyway). The FMs had either a decal or a bottlecap badge depending on year. @hoofhearted what ye say? V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 17, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> By having head badge holes guarantees this was not a Flying Merkel (Miami built anyway). The FMs had either a decal or a bottlecap badge depending on year. @hoofhearted what ye say? V/r Shawn





I totally agree.

patric


----------



## oddball (Jan 18, 2021)

Serial #52819
Head badge holes 1-15/16" apart horizontally.
Head tube 3-1/2" tall, 1-1/2" dia.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 21, 2021)

Could it be a Consolidated frame? The serial numbers look like my Yale.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm really not confident it is Miami or Yale but sure it's  TOC, here's  a picture of a Kirk Yale I just sold


----------

